# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Artificial Emotional Intelligence Engine, Broad Listening, San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Broad Listening




> Our cognitive engine uses the most advanced Natural Language Processing and Artificial Intelligence available to analyze employees, job candidates, and contractors on more than 50 important metrics for business.

----------

